# The new HTR, is it October yet?



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Finally got the HTR set up and shooting. As expected, smooth as butter out of the box. Gonna have some fun with this bow!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

hope it shoots like it looks, today is your last chance.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Martian said:


> hope it shoots like it looks, today is your last chance.


I haven't hunted for a month as freezers are full so no big hurry on this. Just waited for a little "down time" between the holidays. 

The biggest adjustment for me has been going from a 28" ATA (my Z7 Extreme) to this at 32". It definitely will group some arrows. Now I'm waiting on a GoPro that I got for Christmas (backordered tho) to mount on the bow, then I'm ready for OCT!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

How does the draw feel compared to their other models? im starting to have some shoulder issues.


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

The draw cycle on them are smooth! Quiet and very smooth. No vibration no can roll obviously. Shot one the other night and bought it the next day lol


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice looking rig.


----------

